# Whats your style?



## colormeup (Jan 7, 2008)

Lately I've been going for the, I'm expensive and you can't afford me look.

What look do you go for?


----------



## la_chinita (Jan 7, 2008)

LOL at the "you can't afford me look"...I guess that's kind of the look I'm going for too!




For the new year I want to wear more mature, more sophisticated clothes, but I still want to be trendy at the same time. I guess I want to dress older because people still mistake me for a teen when I'm halfway through 30!!! I was at the hospital once to see my OB-GYN and I asked the receptionist at the information booth where I need to check in, and she asked me if I was a teenager. Okay, weird question to ask in the first place, but I was like...um, no. LOL.





Anyway, recently I've been into boots, trench coats, and luxurious snakeskin/croc purses and clutches. I'd also like to start wearing more dresses too, like the pencil skirts from Bebe.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm not really sure what I'd say my style is. Sometimes i like to dress mature and then other times I'm wearing band hoodies/skull tops, etc. So It's pretty mixed up.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2008)

I also like the 'you can't afford me' look





my favourite look of all on work days though, is one that gives the impression of someone cool, calm, collected and professional.

On the weekends, my style is more easy going, casual and flirty.

Think crisp shirts, smart skirts and stilettos on weekdays and pretty dresses and smart flats on the weekends


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 7, 2008)

There was an old thread that asked this - and I think my style has changed but not my taste in things.

I'm very simple. My friend says I like that whole "french/librarian" look. Lace tops and jeans with flats... grey, white, black colors - haha. When she said this I was laughing because I do gravitate to those types of clothes. No, over accessorizing and stuff. I either wear earings and a necklace. Or earrings and a big bag. Whereas they wear loud prints and famous shirts with nikes - I prefer tunic tops and cardigans. Haha.

But I do like everything. Preppy, boho, glam, whatever...

Me and Krissy do dress "older" than the rest of our friends.


----------



## bellagia (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't have just one particular style...for the most part at work I go for the more sophisticated look, but out of work..you can probably see me in trendy stuff, hello kitty clothes (lol), ed hardy clothes, or that sexy librarian look. I'm all over the place.


----------



## Solimar (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't "go for" a particular look, I just do cute and casual, with a touch of glam or something along those lines.


----------



## monniej (Jan 7, 2008)

i guess i'd say put together and functional. i'm pretty much in business attire most of the time. slacks and blazers, pencil skirts and blazers, etc. on the weekends i like jeans with button down shirts and camis. pretty run of the mill.


----------



## Karren (Jan 7, 2008)

Hell I'm trying for any look that doesn't say "Guy in a dress". Hahaha. But its always classyish and not very casual...


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jan 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hell I'm trying for any look that doesn't say "Guy in a dress". Hahaha. LOL! 



I don't go for just one particular look. I like to mix it up, I like a little bit of everything, so it really just depends on what I'm feeling that day.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't know what I'd call it but I definitely like to look my best. I like pencil skirts, dresses, dark jeans, heels and flats, lots of stuff from Anthropologie, shop bop, H&amp;M, stores like that.


----------



## ivette (Jan 8, 2008)

it all depends on my mood.

usually, my style is very casual, sporty, and laid back


----------



## fawp (Jan 8, 2008)

I would say glamourous, rock and roll chic...usually consisting of jeans, funky heels, sexy boots, graphic tanks, embellished hoodies, black leggings, multiple necklaces, black eyeliner, bangle bracelets, and a diamond nose ring.


----------



## speedy (Jan 8, 2008)

My style changes all the time. For work it's professional (suits) and at home it's soft and flowing, or sporty or glam, depending on what mood I'm in.


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Jan 8, 2008)

I love all things pin-up.

So for a while now I have been thinking of ways I can evoke that in a modern way.

I'm going to make a scrap book, I guess you could call it that, with inspirations pics and tips (i.e wearing flowers in my hair,high waist jeans, skirts, heels, curly hair,capri's, etc.)


----------



## KristinB (Jan 8, 2008)

If I am at work it is sweaters and dress pants with flats or loafers (stupid feet making me wear old woman shoes). If it is my day off it is jeans and a tee with a pair of tennis shoes or flip flops. I like to be comfy.


----------



## brewgrl (Jan 8, 2008)

my personal style: I'm a "theme" dresser, but I try to be subtle about it most of the time. but I have a tendency for gaudy or just over the top.

and it's like a complete personality change to go with. But no one takes it seriously. so it's never fake as much as its just comical.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jan 8, 2008)

hmm i dunno, for everyday it really varies, but at night, i am def. glamorous (think beyonce in her gold sequined gowns



)


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 8, 2008)

i'd like to think i'm quite individual! if i saw something in a magazine i wouldn't rush out to buy it. im pretty much always wearing skinny jeans but i love bright colours so my clothes are normally bright, stripey or both lol


----------



## jessiej78 (Jan 8, 2008)

Honestly my style is all over the board. It really depends on my mood that day- could be retro, classic, or sporty. One thing that is consistent is I don't like to wear a lot of jewelery.


----------



## Anthea (Jan 10, 2008)

I mix up my syle but I mostly go for smart casual and feminine.


----------



## mustshopnow (Jan 11, 2008)

i try to look "different" but I guess I'm not successful b/c my co worker and I keep getting the same pants lol


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jan 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hell I'm trying for any look that doesn't say "Guy in a dress". Hahaha. But its always classyish and not very casual...




HAHA GOOD ONE!!


Lol I dont know what Id call my style but it used to be very punk, all black, spikey jewelry, baggy pants. I changed a lot since then but I kept a bit of that style too so I got some thing unique I guess.

Always constant though is form fitting, tight, sexy, the colors black red white and grey, revealing, high heels, lots of shiny accessories, and if not heels a pair of air forces. Thats me lol. I never wear any other colors, no patterns, and I hate flats.


----------



## mahreez (Jan 13, 2008)

it depends on the occasion. but i'm trying to wear more skirts or anything else aside from wearing jeans all the time. and i like wearing clothes that people would wonder where i got them. coz here everyone shops at the same places and you could almost guess instantly where someone got her outfit.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 13, 2008)

hard to say. you will never see me in dresses and "feminine" shoes.

my looks are always based on teeshirts, jeans and doc martens, so i guess it's very casual and a bit rock 'n roll.


----------



## Lozi (Jan 13, 2008)

Mine's seasonal, I noticed;

Summer/Spring/freakish warm weather -- Punk-ish style...since I get to wear skirts ;D

Winter -- more hip hop style

It's like..fashionably bi-polar, hehe.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 15, 2008)

I am defineately "can't afford me look". I love to dress. And honestly lots of times like to copp the attitude that "you can't have me". Hate to admit that


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 15, 2008)

Comfort LOL! That's my biggest thing... I could really care less about fashion trends, I just need to be comfortable... And obviously feel like I look good LOL! But, I'm just as happy in jeans and a sweater as I am in a pinstripe suit


----------



## mommy2sophia (Jan 16, 2008)

O that's a sexy look. Lately i've been wearind clothes from forever 21, guess, Image, et. I love those clothes. I like mixing it with some punk at times because that's how i used to dress. I grew out of the docs, fishnets, ripped pants thought.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jan 16, 2008)

I've been told I look "modern punk"... I like skinny black jeans, tees with something meaningful on them, converse, motorcycle boots or red (and gold!) heels are usually on my feet. I also adore buttoned shirts with frills and pinstripes to death!


----------



## mormich (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm trying to go for a more sophisticated style


----------



## Christie ann (Jan 18, 2008)

my style is just simple


----------



## Victoria Anne (Jan 18, 2008)

Style ... lol what is that ? seriously I'm in jeans and basic top ( polo,v-neck) with flats and little to no accessories. In the evening a skirt and loose top but when I do find the time for myself I would have to say middle age classy yet casual not to sassy heels and fully accessorized.


----------



## CGBee (Jan 21, 2008)

very casual...

comfortable...

laid back...


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jan 21, 2008)

hmmm...my day looks are a bit more casual. jeans &amp; tees. for night, i'm dressier, ecspecially if i'm going out clubbin.....heels, halters, etc. my style really just varies with my mood. some days i'm boho, urban, preppy, glam. styles i hate: punk &amp; goth. i never get into checkered shoes, pink hats, or lots of black and chains. it's just soo unappealing to me.


----------



## Changalang1007 (Jan 21, 2008)

I think you should go for a sophisticated look with some glam.

Make sure to wear accessories!

But don't over do it.


----------



## niksaki (Jan 21, 2008)

my style would be..always changing depending how i am feeling that day some days neautral, bright,pretty,sexy,funky,trendy etc i never go for one style why limit yourself to one thing i say lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 24, 2008)

My style is ecclectic/funky. lol.


----------



## cheller (Jan 24, 2008)

ok. haha. ive never heard of looking expensive..not since cruella deville. =] BUT i would have to say that my style is emo/crunkk/preppy monsta. haha. well, im just different. no one can give me a specific title other than my name. i love preppy clothes, like aeropostle hoodies &amp; whatnot. i love eyeliner. &amp; lots of it. i love ghetto hoodies. they are great.


----------



## monniej (Jan 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i guess i'd say put together and functional. i'm pretty much in business attire most of the time. slacks and blazers, pencil skirts and blazers, etc. on the weekends i like jeans with button down shirts and camis. pretty run of the mill. i asked myself who i'd be if i didn't have to work in corporate? i think i'd love to work in a tatoo parlour and do permanent makeup &amp; beautiful art! i'd have my nose pierced and let me hair go super crazy. i'd love to work with someone like kat von d! i love her edgy style! i'd still do it today, but i think it might freak out my hubby &amp; son! lmao~


----------



## Darla (Feb 2, 2008)

Style, why thats why I'm here! to learn about this stuff. My current goal is only to learn how to play up good features and play down things i don't like. From there I like styles that emphasize the eyes. &lt;I like Karren's comment too!&gt;


----------



## Melissa101 (Feb 2, 2008)

Great thread, I've liked reading everyone's responses.

I'm a 25 year old single mom. So while still trying to look pretty, I have to look respectable too. I'm going for more of a sophisticated, classy look. I have a lot to learn though. Before the two kids I used to put on jeans,a "sexy" top and trusty black shoes.

I'm purposely learning more about matching, coordinating, and style/fashion in general. I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Fatimah (Feb 3, 2008)

modest but not frumpy (think cute tunic tops over a good pair of bootcuts)...i'm middle eastern so i love my galabeyas and we arab women love our jewellery (i'd rather not go OTT with it though) and kohls...but something along the lines of cute and casual with just a touch of ethnic glam for average daily wear.


----------



## Lindzi (Feb 3, 2008)

Haha, I might try the "you can't afford me look"

I try to go for a down to earth yet unmistakably (sp) glamorous look.


----------



## Melissa101 (Feb 3, 2008)

Gorgeous tunic there Fatimah! I don't know if it's you in the photo, but from your avatar I say it may be or you look alike. I may have to look into some beautiful tunics like that. They look great with jeans as well. You have great taste!


----------



## Fatimah (Feb 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Melissa101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Gorgeous tunic there Fatimah! I don't know if it's you in the photo, but from your avatar I say it may be or you look alike. I may have to look into some beautiful tunics like that. They look great with jeans as well. You have great taste! aww *blushes* thanks for the compliment Melissa...thts not me in the photo though lol although I do share her style (and her hair)...i love tunic tops, they're so versatile and comfy...great for warm weather too...and they come in a plethora of colors...i must say that i've got it alot harder because i do look for modest looking clothes and it gets kinda tough (i do like chinese shantung blouses and peasant tops too) but i try to pull off a good look in the end. i'm sure you'd look smashing in those beaded tunics! do post up some pics when u manage to get them


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 3, 2008)

in general: vintage and lots of bright colors.

for school: jeans, tshirt, hoodie, guy vans sneekers

lately: the pinup, rockabilly thing (mainly since i got my bangs).


----------



## lilyswan (Feb 3, 2008)

My style is a mix of classic and girly with a little bit of glam.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 3, 2008)

hmmm...im pretty boring. dark jeans and a killer pair of ridiculously high heels is my trademark though, apparently i dont look like "me" in anything else!


----------



## Wall To Wall II (Jul 22, 2012)

i love streetwear &amp; the pin up look as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> am enjoying getting inspiration from Socialbliss.com It's a place to discover new trends, curate a collection of your fabulous finds and to visually share your inspiration  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MarthaM (Dec 7, 2012)

hmm I would say I prefer the lagenlook... Most of my clothes I shop here: http://www.navabi.co.uk/lagenlook.html/


----------



## ItsMissMathers (Dec 17, 2012)

Lol, I have to agree with your 'I'm expensive and you can't afford me' look. I have a habit of finding expensive clothes (I especially love finding name brand boots and jeans) in second hand store like Platos Closet. I found a really expensive pair of Seven For All Mankind jeans there once. But when it boils down to it I like a chic but slightly edgy style. I'm a huge boot and heel person, and I've bought sweater leggings for all my dresses so I can winterize them (love my dresses, I'd be lost all winter if I couldn't wear them). I've been kind of big into floral prints lately too.


----------



## jyoti (Mar 13, 2013)

I love traditional looks, but some i time i like western looks and have so much interest in wearing evening gowns and dresses.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 13, 2013)

Hmm...I'm not sure what I would call my style.

I guess you could call it dressy casual...maybe? I wear a lot of skirts and dresses and cardigans...but I'll also wear tunics and leggings. And lately have gotten into blazers. I dress mainly for comfort and secondly to look good...and a few years ago, I discovered how awesome skirts and dresses are for that! I have at least 9 dresses that could be for "everyday" wear (though some are more dressy than others), and probably that many skirts as well.

I used to be a jean and t-shirt/hoodie kind of girl...but I've moved away from that. I honestly couldn't even tell you the last time I wore jeans! And as for hoodies? Yeah...I wear those in the house and to Pilates class...never actually out.

One thing I've never liked all that much is sneakers. I wear those to the gym and nowhere else. Give me a pair of flats any day, or boots if it's cold and/or raining. To me, sneakers aren't any more comfortable, and they're way less cute, so why wear them? I do have a pair of Sperry's though...and I do adore them!


----------



## Elizabethhh (Mar 20, 2013)

I wish if i bought 'Diamond studded lipstick'. 

I believe anyone would be surprise if they hear the price. It's $62000.


----------



## Brice (Mar 21, 2013)

Hahaha.... Great. But I love to looking like boys. I don't know why i am just in my casual jeans with smart shirt. Mostly i love to wear black with blue jeans. And my friend said that this color combination suit me very much. Anyways a slippers are always in my feet. And i feel very comfortable in such dressing.


----------



## DearMrsWendy (Mar 27, 2013)

I like being comfortable chic, is that a thing? lol I am a tights addict with a slouchy top. I also enjoy sheer things (with tanks underneath!). layers, layers, layers



  So hobo meets employed?! hah


----------



## gw3ndolyn (May 6, 2013)

First of all, the most important thing is COMFORT. I would never buy anything unless it's comfortable. On top of that, I guess I would say it's classic with a twist with a little bit of sexiness thrown in the mix.

I usually shop at Guess and I also LOVE dresses.


----------



## amandaellis98 (May 6, 2013)

White skinny jeans are classy af and can make you look expensive, also leather pumps, and fake pearl or diamond jewelry that looks legit!


----------



## marrymemakeup (May 8, 2013)

For me comfort is more important and clothes that fits and suits me well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juliadsouza (May 13, 2013)

Hey stella nice images i hope you look so beautiful..

I change style day by day









My style nowadays...!!!!


----------



## kalyanidurve546 (May 20, 2013)

I am from india so like most to wear indian ethnic wear:









girls please give comments on it...!!


----------



## lovelycandygurl (May 20, 2013)

One of my friends called my style Soft Hipster.  (I'm on the right) I usually wear jeans, t-shirts and keds.​  ​


----------



## kalyanidurve546 (May 21, 2013)

Hey candy girl you look beautiful,

and ritu hii


----------



## lovelycandygurl (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kalyanidurve546* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey candy girl you look beautiful,
> 
> and ritu hii


Thanks. If you don't mind what does ritu mean? I'm just wondering.


----------



## kalyanidurve546 (May 28, 2013)

Hey candygirl ,,, just i was saying to Ritusen hi, ritu is member of makeuptalk, so don't wonder it has no meaning ok .....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelycandygurl (May 28, 2013)

Okay.


----------



## Lieforly (May 29, 2013)

Working days, office lady look

At home, no look, just wear something to keep warm or sometimes naked  






Party, little sexy cat look

Dating, gentle lady look


----------



## PrettyLivy (May 31, 2013)

Lol "but you can't afford me"

My style is kind of eclectic. 

I'm girly but slightly edgy with a little lowkey sex appeal thrown in there.

I channel Kim K a lot because we have similar body shapes (non-pregnant Kim anyways)

I love layering and gold accessories


----------



## kriishu (Jun 5, 2013)

I like leopard print; bright colors; big earrings, necklaces, bracelets; studs... BUT not everything together. I think my style is feminine and girly but kind of eclectic with some rock elements.

I definitely think I still have a lot to learn!

Here are few examples of my style

































*Y'all should post some pictures of your style too!! *


----------



## medspa (Jun 17, 2013)

after those "you will not afford to look at me" i think its upto you what you like actually.


----------



## NinetteRose (Jun 18, 2013)

krisshu you are beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and i like leopard prints too and flower prints a lot. Boho a bit. Skinny jeans, jeans shirt, ramose jacket, converse shoes. Think it's nothing special.


----------



## axya (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm aiming for a feminine, elegant look


----------



## StrawberrySwing (Jun 23, 2013)

I like feminine, smart outfits. I tend to wear a lot of dark and neutral colours. I'm also obsessed about ankle boots and long coats.

My style and preferences are constantly changing. I have a lot to learn.


----------



## kriishu (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NinetteRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> krisshu you are beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and i like leopard prints too and flower prints a lot. Boho a bit. Skinny jeans, jeans shirt, ramose jacket, converse shoes. Think it's nothing special.


 Thank You Rose!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lieforly (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *colormeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lately I've been going for the, I'm expensive and you can't afford me look.
> 
> What look do you go for?


 And I'm going for a "back off, I'm a witch" look. LOL


----------



## juliadsouza (Jul 25, 2013)

marry me makeup you are so smart dear i like your post


----------



## theprettyalt (Jul 25, 2013)

For me, it depends on the season, as weird as that sounds. In the fall, I'm all excited to start wearing tights and coats again so I take full advantage and my style becomes a little more trendy and sharp and pulled together. In the winter, I get lazy and kind of sick of the weather so I'm all about comfy sweaters and leggings and jeans (but I still make sure I look put-together and I never wear sweats). In the spring, I'm excited to be able to ditch pants, so I'll wear skirts and shorts as often as possible, but other than that I'm still kind of lazy in that I usually just throw on shorts and a tank top and walk out the door. The summer is about the same. And then the cycle repeats!


----------



## alwaysrennie (Jul 27, 2013)

Definitely have a wide range of different styles. However, lately I've been more into the casual/grimey/grunge type of look. Beanies, flannels, shorts...They're just been really appealing to me lately. ​  ​ 


​


----------

